# Roast Pheasant with Wild Rice Stuffing



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1-2 whole Pheasants approx 2.5 lbs each
1 cup long grain wild rice
3 cups day old bread cut into small cubes
1 cup onions sliced as thin as possible
1 1/2 cups of chicken stock or 1 boullion cube dissolved in 1 1/2 cups of water
1 cup of celery diced
2 tsp finely chopped parsley
1 tsp of ground sage

NOTE: Stuffing mix is sufficient for two pheasants.

Pre-heat oven to 350 degs.

Wash wild rice until the rinse water comes off clear. Drop the wild rice into 4 cups of boiling water, cover and simmer for 20 mins. DO NOT STIR. Saute onions and celery in 1/4 tsp of salted butter until translucent. , add parsley and cook only until hot. Combine wild rice, bread, sauted vegetables, sage and chicken stock. Lightly salt the inside of the bird and fill the cavity of the bird. Tie with kitchen twine around legs and tail tighly. Bake for 1.5-2 hours in a 350 deg oven.


----------

